
Show HN: Davine – An open-data social analytics site for Vine - AustinDizzy
https://davine.co
======
AustinDizzy
Hey HN. Slowly over the past year, I've built Davine on the Google Cloud
infrastructure to allow Vine content creators to see where and how their
profile has grown over time. Davine is just a side project I whipped up to get
experience with Google Cloud and using Go for a slightly larger project than I
typically was. I've learned do's and don'ts for next time, so I'm already
happy with it.

The current idea was to be 100% open-data, open source, ad-free, open ops,
etc. to build a following who would get use from the service. Then, introduce
data analysis offerings and offer to watch detailed posts as well for a small
fee to turn some revenue.

Let me know what you think or if there's any potential at making this thing
self-sustaining enough to just keep it alive and worthwhile.

Thanks!

